# flash plugin 10 under  bsd 6.3  (problem)



## welder (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi all i have a problem ...
I have  a old laptop and this run Freebsd 6.3, i have install flash player pluging 7 , but you tube and other want the 10 version of this plugins..
The question is : is possible any way to install flashplayer10 plugins under freebsd 6.3 ?
Tnx
p.s. sorry 4 bad english i am italian

:stud


----------



## OH (Aug 18, 2010)

No, according to the handbook here, you need FreeBSD 8.0 to install emulators/linux_base-f10, which is needed for www/linux-f10-flashplugin10, or according to UPDATING (20090401), you'd need FreeBSD 7.2 to install emulators/linux_base-f8 to install www/linux-f8-flashplugin10.

Also note that in a couple of months support for the entire 6.-branch will cease to exist, so you might want to upgrade anyway.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 18, 2010)

Welder, you can install www/youtube_dl to download the video and watch it locally with multimedia/mplayer or alike.
An alternative would be to install emulators/wine and install the Windows version of Firefox with Flash10. Perhaps your old machine is fast enough for this.


----------



## welder (Aug 18, 2010)

tnx 
I try all 2 solution and reports here


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 18, 2010)

OH said:
			
		

> No, according to the handbook here, you need FreeBSD 8.0 to install emulators/linux_base-f10, which is needed for www/linux-f10-flashplugin10, or according to UPDATING (20090401), you'd need FreeBSD 7.2 to install emulators/linux_base-f8 to install www/linux-f8-flashplugin10.
> 
> Also note that in a couple of months support for the entire 6.-branch will cease to exist, so you might want to upgrade anyway.


6.3 isn't supported anyway, so a temporary solution would be to upgrade to 6.4, you'd better install 8.1. If you install everything from binaries, you'll install everything in a few hours.


----------



## welder (Aug 19, 2010)

@pkubaj
is a old laptop machine.. 8.1 is too heavy

@lme@
I have installed firefox 2.0.0 (wine) but now work fine, not have a fast performance but work tnx


----------



## OH (Aug 19, 2010)

welder said:
			
		

> @pkubaj
> is a old laptop machine.. 8.1 is too heavy



I have 8.0 running on my 266 Mhz Soekris (on a 256 MB drive). FreeBSD is not the one weighing you down. The most current KDE / GNOME ports and their accompanying servers and kits will.

There are however lightweight alternatives, like fluxbox or openbox. You should take a look at these. I'm not promising you won't take a performance hit (especially since you want to run the latest flash), but I believe that any pentium (or AMD equivalent) computer can run an up-to-date FreeBSD desktop in a usable way, if you pick the right software.


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 19, 2010)

As OH wrote, a pure FreeBSD almost doesn't have any software - you need to install it all. As for how you do it, and what you install is up to you. You can install binaries with KDE4 or compile for you CPU LXDE from ports. I myself find compiling KDE4 once in a while no bother at all (I can devote 6hrs per month for that) and while KDE4 lags on Arch Linux or Debian (I used binaries), it works perfectly with all the candy on FreeBSD. I'm aware that my PC is probably of better specs than yours, but even if it's very poor, LXDE should run without issues (heck, it even runs pretty nice on my non-overclocked N900, OC not compiled).


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 19, 2010)

You can use the linux flashplayer with FreeBSD-7.x or higher if you configure the system to use linux_base-f10.  On 6.3 you can install wine and then run the windows flash10 plugin in a windows browser, I suggest the wine version not be 1.2x.  That works about as well as the linux flashplayer.


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 20, 2010)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> You can use the linux flashplayer with FreeBSD-7.x or higher if you configure the system to use linux_base-f10.  On 6.3 you can install wine and then run the windows flash10 plugin in a windows browser, I suggest the wine version not be 1.2x.  That works about as well as the linux flashplayer.



Why upgrade to 7.3 when you can do the same to 8.1? He'll be probably forced to reinstall the OS anyway.


----------

